# 5 speed chain - master / quick links



## OldnSlo (Aug 28, 2020)

I was not able to find via a search here about how effective or useful quick links are in a derailleur configured vintage 10spd. I'm seeing KMC versions online, but would appreciate input from this group on the usability of the quick links, or preferred brands. Those links are described as fitting 5-8spd chains. 

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 1, 2020)

KMC links are the favorite among most contributors on iBoB and Rivendell google groups. 
My favorite is Wippermann - they also make 4 different types, including a half-link just for adjusting IGH chain length








						Connex Snap On – connector (tool-free)
					

Are you looking for a connector for your bike chain? With Connex Link, Snap On and the Spring Clip, we have just the right links on offer – including tool-free solutions




					www.connexchain.com


----------

